# Need Help!



## flieaway (Jan 28, 2004)

I am desparately looking for someone to FOSTER my two kittens for the summer. I am unable to keep them for this summer only. After that I can keep them forever. Please if someone out there will just give them a home for 3 months I would be willing to pay! I can't lose them I love them soooo much. Please help!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I do hope that one of our members in the New England area can help you. Tell us something about your cats, please.


----------



## flieaway (Jan 28, 2004)

My kittens...they are brother and sister...born then abandoned, so I bottled fed all 4. I decided to keep two. I have an all black male and a tortoiseshell female. They are around 12 weeks old. They will be altered when the time comes. They love to play together and are very curious. The black ones name is Sebastian and the torti is Clara-Belle. I have fallen so deeply in love with them probably due to the fact that I kept them alive by bottle feeding them. They are so cute! Anything else you want to know?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I wish I could take them for you. Unfortunately, my cat wouldn't allow it. Plus it would get confusing with two cats whose names are phonetically the same. 

I do hope you find someone. I don't know much about kenneling. Is that possible with cats?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is so important, and it would be a short time. We can do a really good deed for a new member who loves her cats. Will someone from New England please help? I know it would be appreciated immensely.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If I lived anywhere near you, I'd do it in a second. I'm sure someone around there would love to babysit for 3 months. If we know any members from around there, or see one on the board, we should be sure to link them to this thread. Not everyone comes in here if they aren't looking for a new cat -- but fostering is totally different.


----------

